# entry requirements for Hurghada



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, can anyone advise me if it is ok to enter Hurghada on a one way ticket from Manchester. I already have a 3 month tourist visa but havent booked a return as i am not sure how long i am staying.

Thanks in advance

Lee x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghada1 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone advise me if it is ok to enter Hurghada on a one way ticket from Manchester. I already have a 3 month tourist visa but havent booked a return as i am not sure how long i am staying.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Lee x




Hi

I don't think you can travel to Egypt from the U.K on a one way ticket unless you have residency.

Maiden


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think you can travel to Egypt from the U.K on a one way ticket unless you have residency.
> 
> Maiden


I did from the US.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I couldn't from Glasgow via Amsterdam.... and as the person coming is coming from the U.K that is why I thought my experience might be relevant


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend came out from Manchester on a single without visa, in March. She bought one at the airport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Perhaps it is best to check with who you are flying with..KLM told me that they could not let me travel on on a single ticket unless I had residency.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Have just remembered that a friend from UK came out on 15th Oct to Hurghada on a single to Egypt with Jet2 from Manchester. She will leave Egypt for Jordan by boat next week.The Airline would not have known that. Maybe Red Sea is different, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it may be the airlines... nothing to do with Egypt .

I had a ticket that I bought here to go to Glasgow and return to Cairo... I didn't return on the day of the ticket. I bought a new ticket at the KLM desk.. single... and when I tried to check in with it I couldn't as they said I needed a return ticket despite the fact they had just sold me a single 5 minutes earlier... I got to fly on it as they checked my ticket for the previous day and saw that it was the return of a ticket bought in Cairo... it might just have been a jobsworth person but asking the airline costs nothing.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Last winter we flew in on a one-way on easyjet to Hurghada.
We spent a month in Hurghada, 2 months in Dahab, then bought a ticket online and flew back out of Sharm.
Nobody asked us about a return.
So, unless the rules have changed, it's doable.


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

When we moved out here last year we only had a one way ticket


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I am not sure how it works ??? I will be coming to Egypt with a return ticked to Lebanon , But Can I go get the Visa that I need to stay there for good and work(Opening our own business?)
If i will not be able to leave my wife since she is pregnant and visit early Jan or Feb , I might have to wait till summer and after she delivers I will come to Hurghada , rent a 2 or three bedrooms apartment , Do I have to go get the Visa that I need before we both move ? I carry a US Passport .
Do I need any permits to ship my belongings to Egypt ? By the Egyptian Customs?
I would like to know , I am sure that when I get there I will have to run like crazy to get answers for everything , But here in this forums I had the best answers form the best people .
I am sure that when we move there we will make some good friends , where we both like people and we are very friendly . AS MAIDENSCOTLAND , I think that you are a friendly person with good heart. Just my thinking , don't care what others things.
God Bless you all.
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samertalat said:


> I am not sure how it works ??? I will be coming to Egypt with a return ticked to Lebanon , But Can I go get the Visa that I need to stay there for good and work(Opening our own business?)
> If i will not be able to leave my wife since she is pregnant and visit early Jan or Feb , I might have to wait till summer and after she delivers I will come to Hurghada , rent a 2 or three bedrooms apartment , Do I have to go get the Visa that I need before we both move ? I carry a US Passport .
> Do I need any permits to ship my belongings to Egypt ? By the Egyptian Customs?
> I would like to know , I am sure that when I get there I will have to run like crazy to get answers for everything , But here in this forums I had the best answers form the best people .
> ...



Don't worry about a visa.. that is the least of your worries.. you can buy a visa at the airport. Use a proper removal company and they should sort out everything for you.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't worry about a visa.. that is the least of your worries.. you can buy a visa at the airport. Use a proper removal company and they should sort out everything for you.


Oh I forgot with my US passport I do not need a Visa to Egypt , But a residence visa later on maybe yes.
As per moving company i did not found one yet , I will start early Jan looking for one , Since it is kind of hard here , they all crooks and each one will give you a deferent price , But I will only need a crate a wooden one but might be big , No furniture will be moved , only personal things , Antiques and kitchen and other items like Rugs Etc...
This I need a real good luck with , I have been packing for so long and now stopped since my wife is pregnant and she has to rest and I have to do it all. But I don't mind thats my wife , Monday will know if we have one or Two coming . Looks like 2 . Wowww i am exited it will be my first time to have kids , It is never too late .


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

samertalat said:


> Oh I forgot with my US passport I do not need a Visa to Egypt , But a residence visa later on maybe yes.
> .




Samer that's not true..... with a US passport you need a visa, but you can buy it at the airport when you arrive.
It'll be a tourist visa... then when it xpires you can go to the passport office to see about getting a residence visa.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Everyone needs a visa to enter... but it is available cheaper and faster at the airport when you arrive... but check you home countries embassy webiste here in Cairo.


----------



## Busy Sue (Jun 26, 2010)

It should be okay to fly into Hurghada with a one way ticket. If you had the 3 month tourist visa before and you have flown out on it unless you have a re-entry visa you will have to buy another one. With most of the airlines it is fine to get a one way - especially like Easy Jet sell them one way or return so if its not possible why do they sell them.


----------

